# Saw Stop



## Rickytree (Mar 12, 2011)

YouTube - ‪SAWSTOP in TimeWarp‬&rlm;

It would be really cool to implement something like this to chainsaws


----------



## atvguns (Mar 12, 2011)

I have seen that before but they didn't use a real finger on the video I saw


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 12, 2011)

If they made that in a job site saw, I'd own one yesterday! These have been around a couple of years, nothing but impressive IMO! The reall impressive thing is they don't cost much, if any, more than a comparable table saw!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Mar 16, 2011)

atvguns said:


> I have seen that before but they didn't use a real finger on the video I saw


 
If this is the one I'm thinking of, there is good reason for that. Despite how fast the saw actually stops, it still must come in contact before it will send the signal to stop the blade. This means that you're getting cut no matter what. It may just be a scratch but it won't completely save you.

Now, would you volunteer to use your finger for the demonstration knowing that you're still going to get cut a little? Would you demonstrate it thousands of times for various videos and promotions?

I don't know many people that would.

Also, I don't think this would be nearly as effective in a chainsaw kick-back scenario.

Why?

If you slow the video down, you will likely see that the blade still rotates quite a bit before it comes to a stop. This means there would still be lots of cutting going on if the finger was being fed into the saw very quickly (much like a kickback happens).

Will it help in kickback? Most likely yes, but you're probably still going to go get stitches.

Also, because the "stop signal" is a very, very fine electrical signal, there must be excellent contact throughout the system. That just simply isn't possible on a chainsaw chain. The electrical signal would have to pass from link to link, and also from link to bar, and bar to electrical contactor. First off, each of those contact points are going to be insulated with oil and debri. Even if that weren't the case it would just be impossible to ensure that all contact points remained connected, there are just too many to keep track off on a constantly changing system. I think putting a system like this on a saw would develop complacent behavior and create a false sense of security.

But that's just my opinion....


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 16, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> If they made that in a job site saw, I'd own one yesterday! These have been around a couple of years, nothing but impressive IMO! The reall impressive thing is they don't cost much, if any, more than a comparable table saw!


 
they do make one. have for quite a while now.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2011)

The demos are impressive, especially in person. Works on electrical contact - would be hard to make work with wet wood and wearing gloves.

Philbert


----------



## Grouchy old man (Mar 16, 2011)

The system slams a spring loaded aluminum block into the saw blade which ruins the blade and the stopping system. Better than a finger I suppose, but both blade and stopping system must be replaced each time at considerable expense and from what I understand misfires are not uncommon. Moisture in the wood being cut is the main problem and if you are going to cut moist wood you have to deactivate the stopping system so there goes your safety net. Because it's not 100% reliable and is costly each time it fires this system is not widely accepted, so the company that has the patent on the thing is trying to get a law passed that would make table saw manufacturers include it whether we want it or not so the patent holder can make money.

Because most of what we cut with a chainsaw is moist, I don't see something like that helping us.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm thinking that a chunk of damp 2x4 fresh off the dew-covered lumber pile will have the same effect as a hot dog. 

Then...the owner will cuss & swear at the useless safety device, and won't fix the $75 worth of parts to make the safety brake work.

You'll notice they didn't test it against a wet chunk of wood.


----------

